# Fishfinders...



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

I am pretty bent on getting a Lowrance HDS 10 Gen2 StructureScan GPS / Fishfinder- I am looking for using it primarily for my nearshore- offshore (within 20 miles or so from the beach) trips to help locate structure and fish. I know everyone has their favorite for one reason or another- I have been using GARMIN for.... I guess forever. But I am looking to upgrade (?) for the faster processor speeds, more memory, bigger screen, and downscan imaging. :detective:
So my inquiry- to those who have personal experience with them, why should I buy -not buy - or what to watch out for in this endeavor.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

Are u interested in getting rid of your garmin mine just went bad


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

*Almost forgot about this thread...*

I was not planning on buying the new unit until next month (and hadn't really thought of selling my Garmin)- but if you were interested in my 546s, it has the bluechart g2 vision (Tampa-NO map) upgrade, and the FL Sportsman fish chips for panhandle and big bend areas. What would be your reasonable offer (total retail value of all items is well over $1000).
Mike
251-284-1223


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the HDS Gen2 touch screen with structure scan. Best thing since sliced bread. Touch screen makes it so easy to navigate through screens. The structure scan is awesome It really is fun to play with. I just ordered the Sound hub for my graph. It comes with two speakers and a little box that hooks to your graph. The hds Gen has a tuner built in so so can use it as your radio. Can't wait to play with it. I'm on the Lowrance pro staff so they have my full support. You will love It, I promise. If you need any help with anything give me a shout. Next month I get to work the opening of Bass Pro in Tallahasse for Lowrance. Should be fun and a good Learning experience.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the info-


----------



## raora (Aug 21, 2013)

Check out BoatingInstruments.com for fishfinders, chartplotters and more from Humminbird, Garmin, Furuno and other brands.


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

I own a 2 year old HD 10 and love it. I also have always owned garmin and they are great. But i like the HD 10 Unit much better for bottom fishing . And love the history function while i running , It,s so easy to mark structure wile running 30knts , If it shows as a small mark at those speeds go back and check it !! I also up graded the transducer. The picture clarity is GREAT !! Good luck !!:thumbup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

buy 2!


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking at a HDS 8, the structure scan threw me for a loop what is it? and which upgraded transducer did you get?

The history function seems to be the way to go


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

A little explination on lowrance structure scan. It utilizes a different transducer than the standard transducer- to complete the installation, you will actually end up with 2 transducers mounted to the transom.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, how usefull would scructure scan be snapper fishing in 120', was told side scan only good for 150' or would down imaging with the history function be almost as good.

I have only seen side scan pics in shallow water

I'm not talking about wackum side scan, he's in a different league


----------

